# Christmas plans



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone is doing for Christmas this year?

Are you staying at home or going abroad?

Iam going to the UK for Christmas this year, first time back in the uk for christmas for 8 years. looking forward to an overdose of mince pies and christmas dinner.

What have you got planned?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Just wondering what everyone is doing for Christmas this year?
> 
> Are you staying at home or going abroad?
> 
> ...


We are very excited as during this year several family members have moved here to Portugal and I also have my mother and a couple of others coming over for a week over Christmas - it will be the first time my mother has been on a plane in over 30 years!

It will be a big family occasion, with 9 of us in the Algarve with ages ranging from 31 to 83!

We are also going to the UK next week to have some early Xmas celebrations with the remainder of the family and some of our friends.

Happy days


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Off back to Ireland on Friday, work has dried up here, so time to re-asses the future, and move on to a new country in the new year, but not before a long Christmas at home with family.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking at the snow in the UK, I hope the airports are open when i need to fly in!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Looking at the snow in the UK, I hope the airports are open when i need to fly in!


 It does seem to be very difficult to go anywhere lately. If it is not volcanic ash that is closing the airports, then it is snow. Either you cannot get there or you next cannot get back. lol Should be gone though by christmas hopefully.

The weather in the uk for the past two winters has been very strange.
Wholesale flooding on one hand and next snowed in on the other. No doubt the kids will enjoy it. Has the next ice age begun ?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> It does seem to be very difficult to go anywhere lately. If it is not volcanic ash that is closing the airports, then it is snow. Either you cannot get there or you next cannot get back. lol Should be gone though by christmas hopefully.
> 
> The weather in the uk for the past two winters has been very strange.
> Wholesale flooding on one hand and next snowed in on the other. No doubt the kids will enjoy it. Has the next ice age begun ?


we are well overdue an ice age, so maybe...


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> we are well overdue an ice age, so maybe...


the fact that we have ice at the poles means the last one is not over yet


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I am thoroughly looking forward to another Christmas in my Portuguese home, away from the commercialised mayhem of my former life. What is there not to love about this place ?  Most of the time, of course


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Mrs Silvers will be going North once again to visit her family, so I will be all on my ownsome, singing "I wish me a merry Christmas" whilst wearing a paper hat and heating a microwave turkey dinner from Aldi.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers will be going North once again to visit her family, so I will be all on my ownsome, singing "I wish me a merry Christmas" whilst wearing a paper hat and heating a microwave turkey dinner from Aldi.


why do we were paper hats, often wondered about that....


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers will be going North once again to visit her family, so I will be all on my ownsome, singing "I wish me a merry Christmas" whilst wearing a paper hat and heating a microwave turkey dinner from Aldi.




That's wonderful , going north for christmas and leaving you on your own and by yourself. While she goes north, you could always fly south.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> It does seem to be very difficult to go anywhere lately. If it is not volcanic ash that is closing the airports, then it is snow. Either you cannot get there or you next cannot get back. lol Should be gone though by christmas hopefully.
> 
> The weather in the uk for the past two winters has been very strange.
> Wholesale flooding on one hand and next snowed in on the other. No doubt the kids will enjoy it. Has the next ice age begun ?


Not only in the Uk but Ireland were badly hit with the weather last year. 

So much so that when they had the BIG freeze they ran out of water in the cities as too many people believed that by leaving their water running it would stop the pipes freezing 

Water for several weeks was rationed in many areas


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

They ration water there at the drop of a hat. lol Get one week of sunshine and they next slap a ban on washing cars and watering lawns. This is in a country where it rains constantly and 24/7 ? The real trouble is down to ancient underground water pipes that should be dug up and replaced. Millions of gallons of water gets wasted constantly and needlessly because of leaking pipes.

:confused2:


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Our first Holidays here in Portugal, we are not going anywhere. My parents will come visit over New Years, so we are looking forward to that. We'll be taking short day trips around PT with them.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> They ration water there at the drop of a hat. lol Get one week of sunshine and they next slap a ban on washing cars and watering lawns. This is in a country where it rains constantly and 24/7 ? The real trouble is down to ancient underground water pipes that should be dug up and replaced. Millions of gallons of water gets wasted constantly and needlessly because of leaking pipes.
> 
> :confused2:


Well just thank God it is not either WHISKY or GUNINEss 
Where would they be then


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Well just thank God it is not either WHISKY or GUNINEss
> Where would they be then



That is rationed also. They overcharge for that big time. You would need to first win the lotto to buy a few pints of Arthur Guinness there now.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mr.blueskies said:


> that is rationed also. They overcharge for that big time. You would need to first win the lotto to buy a few pints of arthur guinness there now.


hic!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Just wondering what everyone is doing for Christmas this year?
> 
> Are you staying at home or going abroad?
> 
> ...


Well I'm staying here alone as the family I work for are off to Ryadh. This is my first Christmas here and I'll just chill but the day itself will seem strange with nowt much going on - I'll wander, read and fink!! Nice really. All the very best, everyone!


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Looking at the snow in the UK, I hope the airports are open when i need to fly in!


Hello Derek, it's not the 'getting in' that you need to worry about - it's the getting back that's the important bit!

And, bring a big coat, jumpers, boots, hat, gloves, er, bring everything


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Derek, it's not the 'getting in' that you need to worry about - it's the getting back that's the important bit!
> 
> And, bring a big coat, jumpers, boots, hat, gloves, er, bring everything


Including OOMG JOHNS. Mt hubby has just arrived back from Uk...Your area Christopher...and glad to be back here


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Derek, it's not the 'getting in' that you need to worry about - it's the getting back that's the important bit!
> 
> And, bring a big coat, jumpers, boots, hat, gloves, er, bring everything


I dont really mind if i get stuck in the UK, it just means more curry.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> I dont really mind if i get stuck in the UK, it just means more curry.


Er, India does a good curry. And it's a bit warmer


----------



## Brian-Viv (May 14, 2009)

*Brian-Viv*

I think the paper hat thing is great is it not to make a fool of one`s self at Christmas .


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Back to the paper hat thing - 

Acording to Historic-uk.com:

The paper hat was added to the cracker in the early 1900s by his sons and by the end of the 1930s, the love poems had been replaced by jokes or limericks. The cracker was soon adopted as a traditional festive custom and today virtually every household has at lest one box of crackers to pull over Christmas.

The idea of wearing a paper crown may have originated from the Twelfth Night celebrations, where a King or Queen was appointed to look over the proceedings

And no, I don't have much else to do at this particular moment!


----------

